# Taking over a larger project.



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

One of our foremans put in a 1 week notice and they have asked me to take over for him.

What I know about this job in short:
Were behind
17 story office bldg.
16 floors are typical
1 floor has fitness center and scattered bathrooms
Top floor- roof drains/ the usual
Basement and 1 or 2 floors are already roughed in
Were behind

Meeting with PM and BIM guy at the site today as I'm scheduled to start next Tuesday.

*My question for you seasoned vets is basically- how would you attack a project like this? What are the first things you would look for and do, to get this job in your head?

I've got full support from the office and the other journeymans staying on the job. 

Any advice, wisdom or concerns would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

start by finding out how far behind and what needs to get caught up so not to hold up other trades, ask your workers if there are any issues that has held back work, then organize materials and employees to keep a smooth pace, have inspections done on a timely manor..keep in close contact with the project manager and have him tell you when any issues or changes come up..no easy task at hand, but when you pull it off and get it done...very satisfying to yourself...and will make you more valuable to the company..good luck..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

One don't look at it like one job. Separate it in your mind into little tasks. Second stage the material ahead of the men so they don't want for anything. Third stage crews in order of work needing to be done. Once you have waist crew finish a area water crew follows insulators follow the pressure test. Once you get that you will start knocking out sections and floors in a fast pace. Don't always bow to the project manger they don't always know what is best.


----------



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

I was in a similar position first time I ran a Job, and a couple times since. First time was a twin pad hockey arena. The fact that you are only two floors up so far probably works in your favor. I would check the prints against what has been built to see where there have been any deviations and why. Hopefully you have good as-builts for the underground too. How fun!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Expect to come In early and leave late.
You are behind and it needs to be made up somewhere.

It's a good idea to get an apprentice going as your material boy(staging, running material up the floors and delivers) this is all he does and should know the job. After rough you keep him around for finish and start up.

A crew can loose a lot of time sending there apprentices running around a job of that size searching for material.

The best Forman I had, would stage the material late in the afternoon for the next day and have plans ready for us in the morning. We would go to a floor and everything we would need down to the hardware or hanger.

You will have to jump on the tools also, if the job is truly behind. Being a working foreman is the only way to make up that lost time. Guaranteed the job was bid low on hours, they always are.

You will have to be omniscient superman.

Have fun and make some money


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Get this. Unbeknownst to me, another seasoned foreman was gunning for the job and gets the uppers to let him have it. 

I made a snarky comment to my supervisor while he was in the presence of our employer. He sent me an email explaining the situation and that I was to remain at my current project but appreciated my willingness. 

Oh well, maybe next time... 

I can't believe the quick responses and solid advise you guys gave! I appreciate it just the same.


Stan


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

lol- I was wondering why the old foreman left. I was thinking maybe something else is going on and you should talk to him.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Get this. Unbeknownst to me, another seasoned foreman was gunning for the job and gets the uppers to let him have it.
> 
> I made a snarky comment to my supervisor while he was in the presence of our employer. He sent me an email explaining the situation and that I was to remain at my current project but appreciated my willingness.
> 
> ...


that could be a blessing in disguise...I would keep my eyes open and see whats going on( any issues that stick out) and see why the last foreman left...


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumber said:


> lol- I was wondering why the old foreman left. I was thinking maybe something else is going on and you should talk to him.


That's a possibility, but the company I work for is pretty clear on what's expected of you. Especially as a foreman. He went for an office job of some sort.

We're paid well and are given good bonuses several times a year. 

The main reason I wanted it was to get out of night work for a while. Like Srdh said though, probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

89
If I were you, I'd copy these responses, email them to myself and file them under foreman instructions. Then, when you run into other gems of knowledge pertaining to field management, file them as well. Contractor magazine has a columnist who has written quite extensively on project management. The link below may require you to register to access.
http://contractormag.com/author/h-kent-craig


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the old saying" Be careful what you wish for, as it may come true".....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

One thing, material should be in place before the crews get there so watch crane time. Sometimes you may not be able to get the crane so be ready to use opportunity if it arises.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> 89
> If I were you, I'd copy these responses, email them to myself and file them under foreman instructions. Then, when you run into other gems of knowledge pertaining to field management, file them as well. Contractor magazine has a columnist who has written quite extensively on project management. The link below may require you to register to access.
> http://contractormag.com/author/h-kent-craig


Thank you.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> One thing, material should be in place before the crews get there so watch crane time. Sometimes you may not be able to get the crane so be ready to use opportunity if it arises.


Thanks. It's even tougher when there is no where to store it on the bottom floor. Even for one day. 

The job I'm on now will not let me store more than a few sticks each of cast because real estate is so minimal. Most jobs uptown are this way. I enjoy the rush though!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Be grateful and happy...
you have probably just saved yourself a ton of grief and misery.....because you dont know what the problems were on that job and maybe that foreman quit because he had enough.... who knows and who needs that kind of drama....?? 

Just let that other journeyman have the mess handed to him and let him work his ass off for the remainder of the summer.... 

Chances are he probably would have drug his feet and stabbed you in the back on the project because he wanted the job, so you are much better off staying out of that whole mess...... I have been in the middle of petty plumbing dramas before and its no fun....

I hope he can handle it,,,, wish him well, now sit back and see if he sinks or swims .... its no skin off your back.......:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Haha, your probably right. You got an interesting way of looking at things Mark. I talked with a few of the other journeymen on the job and they briefed me on the main issues at hand. 

At this point though, he can have it. I won't go into detail but apparently there was some orchestrating going on, on his part to Get the job. I was approached and ask twice to take the job by our VP. So I'm not sweating a bit.


I don't wish anyone any ill-will, and hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

89plumbum said:


> Haha, your probably right. You got an interesting way of looking at things Mark. I talked with a few of the other journeymen on the job and they briefed me on the main issues at hand.
> 
> At this point though, he can have it. I won't go into detail but apparently there was some orchestrating going on, on his part to Get the job. I was approached and ask twice to take the job by our VP. So I'm not sweating a bit.
> 
> ...



well if your Vp asked you twice to take the job that shows you are high on their list for leadership.....and they probably like you. because .
you did not wimper out of doing it and you did not ***** and complain when they gave it to the resident super- plumber.... 

So its all good and ok...

Its pretty much a win-win for you, and if their is more trouble and they lag behind even worse, you still might be asked to come in and clean up his mess... 

He is the one who put his own chestnuts into the fire ..
now see if he cooks them too :laughing::yes:


----------

